# Best Sewer Machine?



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

My 22 year old Gorlitz is fading fast. It's the GO50 or 62 model, I believe. 
I use the machine maybe once a month and that's usually to sell a sewer line...more plumber than rooter man, in other words.

I'll probably lease (Alpine Leasing) or maybe not. I hate to buy anything outright this late in the game. Thoughts about leasing?


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Check Craigslist


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Have you considered subbing out the drain cleaning, for the little you do.

I just don't think leasing a piece of equipment for the little it gets used is worthwhile

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Hillside said:


> Check Craigslist


Nothing in CL within 200 miles.



Plumbducky said:


> Have you considered subbing out the drain cleaning, for the little you do.
> 
> I just don't think leasing a piece of equipment for the little it gets used is worthwhile
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



I do sub out the easy ones. But often when people call me, it's usually because nobody can clear it and they're looking to replace it. I do a sewer replacement a month.

I never leased before and it doesn't seem like a great option. I'll probably cut loose a few or three grand and get a Gorlitz. Maybe they'll send an order of chow mein to go with that Chinese motor.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Check out the duracable dm30. It's got more balls than the go 62 but its still compact. It's rated for 80' of 11/16 but it'll handle 120-125 nicely. It's still a sled so there shouldn't be a lot of adjustment time. Fantastic machine. I look forward to running one again in the near future.


----------

